

Polarr v2 – free web-based photo editor - davidbarker
https://v2.polarr.co

======
bwang29
V2 is still under lots of work but it is getting close to a reliable editor
now. IndexedDB and WebSQL really helped.

------
seanpkent
We spent a lot of time making the editor feel fast. It even runs well on
pretty low-end hardware, like Chromebooks.

------
salina
Wow, I feel like a pro (think filters but to make like, real art).

------
ubikr
Really looking forward to it!!

------
awad
This is incredibly useful

------
owang8888
Awesome!

------
rafaelCosman
Wow!

------
mada299
cool

